# Kingston Cove Shipyard Plantation Hilton Head



## kdorward (Nov 21, 2006)

I am looking for information on Kingston Cove Shipyard Plantation Hilton Head. We are looking to purchase there. A relative of a friend is selling there week last week of Oct 3BR for $4000. I was wondering if that is a good price. Is this resort a good trader, is the resort nice. Are there any club privllages


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 21, 2006)

Do a search in the TUG resort databases in the red section at the top of the page. 

Price and other advice will be along shortly from TUGgers in the know.


----------



## annetteterry (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a link to the owners association website.  There are a number of units for sale with prices listed.

http://www.kingstoncovehhi.com/link.php?link=home

Some other things to consider are maintenance fees, and whether your purchase includes golf or tennis free of charge.

We have stayed at Kingston Cove and enjoyed it.  It is quiet and residential.  You are not paying for many frills or extra resort amenities.


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 26, 2006)

We have points that we trade for "weeks" resorts within the close dated 45 day period.  I check for weeks on Hilton Head (off season) and always seem to find a week at a nice resort on Hilton Head.  We are at Royal Dunes this week(got in yesterday). We paid $165 exchange fee and I believe 8000 points. I have seen Kingston Cove, Monarch, Waterside,  etc. on the short dated list. By doing this, we do not have to pay a yearly maintenance fee for the additional weeks of vacation.  Yearly maintenance fees tend to run over $700. on Hilton Head.  We have stayed at Kingston Cove and it is very nice.  I wrote a review.


----------

